# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ساهمي معي في محاربة الحجاب الكاذب

## محبة الخير للغير

*أخواتي الكريمات* 
*مما يؤلمني ويدمي قلبي انتشار ظاهرة الحجاب الفاتن الكاذب المزيف الذي تلبسه كثير من الأخوات والأمهات والبنات _ للأسف الشديد _ وقد اجتهدت في كثير من محاضراتي وجلساتي مع الأخوات في التحذير من هذه الظاهرة إلا أن الشريحة الأكثر من النساء وخاصة من هؤلاء اللاتي ابتلين بهذه الألبسة لا يحضرن مثل هذه المحاضرات ولا يشهدن مثل هذه الجلسات وقد أعجبني تصميم جميل رائع عن هذه الظاهرة في أحد المنتديات فأحببت أن أدعوا لطباعته طباعة فاخرة نوعاً ما وتوزيعه في الأعراس و الحفلات و الجامعات والأسواق .... فأرجوا من الأخوات المساهمة في نشر الخير والفضيلة عبر طباعة هذا الملصق وارساله إلينا*
*# # #* 
*الملصق في الملف المرفق*

----------


## جمانة انس

الصور والفهم الخاطىء للحجاب الذي امر الله به
صوره وحالاته اكثر بكثير مما تضمنه الملصق
اخذالله بايدناالى ما ير ضيه برحمته و لطفه و كرمه
و شكر الله لك غيرتك و اهتمامك

----------


## محبة الخير للغير

أختي الفاضلة هذا الملصق أقرب إلى واقعنا نحن فلذلك اخترناهاجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## زبيدة 5

هناك أختي الكثير من الفتيات يرغبن بالزواج فيتزينن للخطاب بهذه الطريقة ، وهذا هو أصل هذا الأمر الذي غذا موضة ... ونحن أصبحنا ندعو بناتنا للإحتشام أولا ثم الحجاب لفشو العري في بيئتنا ونتقبل منهن نصف حجاب وربعه  وأقل من ذلك ...لأن الأمر صار أكبر منهن بكثير ونسأله تعالى أن يثبتهن على التوحيد .

رأيي في الملصق أنه لا يغري الفتيات خصوصا وصفهن بفلة الحياء وربما أثار ذلك عندهن ردة فعل عكسية كما أن طريقة الرسم غير جاذبة والله أعلم 
وفقك أختي الله تعالى وبارك في جهودك .

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> رأيي في الملصق أنه لا يغري الفتيات خصوصا وصفهن بفلة الحياء وربما أثار ذلك عندهن ردة فعل عكسية كما أن طريقة الرسم غير جاذبة والله أعلم 
> وفقك أختي الله تعالى وبارك في جهودك .


فعلا لو كان الجهد في ملصق أكثر وضوحا ، ليكون أبلغ تأثيرا ..

----------


## محبة الخير للغير

شكرأ لكن أخواتي وأود منكن تصميم أروع من هذا !!!!!!!!!

----------


## زبيدة 5

> شكرأ لكن أخواتي وأود منكن تصميم أروع من هذا !!!!!!!!!


مشكوووورة أختي على مجهوداتك ولكن ألا ترين معي أن العنوان صادم بعض الشئ ؟ الحجاب الكاذب ، أظن أن كلمة الكذب مشينة وجارحة وليست مغرية مطلقا ، ماذا لو غيرت العنوان ؟ مثلا : كيف تكوني ذرة مصونة ؟ ...الخ
فيما يتعلق بالصور أظن أنه من الأولى عدم إيرادها والإكتفاء بعبارات جميلة مرفوقة بباقات ومزهريات متموجة وجميلة فيها الوردي والبنفسجي الفاتح ...الخ
وإذا كنت تصرين على إيراد صور فالمرجو طرح المبادرة لمن لديها أفضل تصميم يبهج القلب ولها علم بنفسية المرأة والفتاة بالخصوص وأيضا لها اطلاع على ما يطرحه الآخرون ويجذبون به ألباب بناتنا ونسائنا مثلا .
وقد رأيت بعض التصاميم معلقة على جدران بعض المساجد الصغيرة في السعودية وأظن أنها مباشرة ولا تؤثر كثيرا وقد كنت أرقب بعض النساء إذا كن يلقين لها بالا .
هذا ما لدي أختي فلست متخصصة وأعتذر .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي بارك الله فيك وفي فكرتك التي بأذن الله سأتبناها في مجتمعي ولكن بطريق أبتكاريه وأبداعيه بإذن الله
ولن أكتفي بفعل ذلك في مجتمعي بل سأضع بإذن الله كل ماسأفعله هنا بهذا الموضوع لكي الأستفاده تعم أن شاء الله
ولكن أرجوا أن تمهلوني فقط قليلا لأنني مشغوله جدا بمشاغل عديده في جامعتي 
والفكره سترا النور قريبا

ولي أقتراح بهذا الجانب على عجل ..
مارأيكن ان نجعلها مسابقه بيننا ان نعمل أحسن تصميم لهذا الهدف النبيل
وكل واحده من بيننا تكون شمعه لمن حولها من الأخوات
بمعنى لو وضعنا هنا التصميم وأخذنا تصميم معين بحيث يكون متكامل من كل الجانب الكلام الصوره طريقة العرض جميعها تكون واضحها بعدها 
كل وحده منكن في مجالها وتخصصها
 من كانت مدرسه تنشر ذلك في محيط المدرسه
من كانت طالبه جامعيه تفعل ذلك على حيز الجامعه 
من كانت فتاة في بيت أبيها تعمل ذلك
 بمناسبه في العائله تحدث مثلا ( زواجات أو أعياد أو حتى على التمايم)

ولي عوده معكن ..
وفقكن الله لما يرضاه
أختكم المحبه للخير:__

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ما شاء الله .. تميز وروح معنوية عالية أخواتي ..
وفقكن الله ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل أن أطرح صور للموضوع ذاته سأتحدث لكم عن موضوع مشابه ربماتفاعلنا الأخوات أكثر .
كنت في حوار مع أحدى صديقاتي في الجامعه عن أن لابد منا أن نفعل شي حيال ديننا وأن نضع أقل البصمات في حياتنا وبالأخص الأخوات.
وأخذت الأفكار تجول وتدور ولم تبقى زاويه في ساحة الجامعه إلا وقد مرت فكرتنا منها.. :Smile: 
وبعد: أقترحنا أنا وصديقتي بأن ننشئ وريقات شبيها بأوراق الأذكار ولكن تكون ذات لون جذاب وذات تنوع شتى
فأقترحنا نعد مطويه مصغره بحيث يكون لها عنوان يجذب الفتيات 
طبعا مع الشكل الخارجي لهذه المطويه
وأقترحنا أسم(همســات الداعيـات)
فكانت هذه بداية أنطلاقتنا في الجامعه حيث بعد ترتيب الأوراق وأعداد المطويه الشهريه(أقصد بذلك المطويه هي همسات الداعيات)
نزلنا لساحة الجامعه نحن4نسوة وبدأنا نوزعها يمنه ويسره وكان أقبال الأخوات جدا رائع
بل يثنون علينا حتى قبل أن يكملوا المطويه... :Smile: 
في الحقيقه المطويه لم أصور العدد الأول لها بل الثاني ولكن ربما هذه تكفي بإذن الله
 
 
  
  


الطريقه:نقوم بطباعتها بالوورد وقصها ثم تدبيسها ونضع احدى جوانبها ورده(شريطه) بتالي تعطي لنا الشكل النهائي جذاب.. :Smile: 
بأنتظار مشاركتكم..مع العلم ان هذه الفكره تلائم كثيرا فكرة صاحبة الموضوع ولكن على هيئة عبايه وأن شاء الله سأضع صور عن العبايات في المره القدمه..بالتوفيق

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم أخواتي
حسنا مارأيكم بهذ الصور, وقد حاولت أن أرسمها وأن شاء الله تفي بالغرض...عن الحجاب





 

و ايضا
http://up4.m5zn.com/9bjndthcm6y53q1w.../ksbijc9k3.jpg

أريد رأيكم

----------


## زبيدة 5

يبدو أنك بذلت مجهودا في تجسيد ما تودين قوله ولكنه في واقع الأمر لا يفي بالغرض - حسب رأيي _ بتاتا لأن الدعوة إلى السفور لا تعتمد مثل هذا الرسم الصامت ، ولا بد لكي تقبل الفتيات أن تتخيلي قارورة من الأحاسيس المرهفة والمتعبة من إغراءات أهل الفساد وغوايتهم وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : رفقا بالقوارير .. تخيلي أنك تخاطبين فتيات غارقات في الغواية والكلام الجميل المعسول والصور الزاهية من حولهن ، فلا بد أن نعرض ديننا بما هو أجمل ، ألا ترين معي ذلك ؟

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم أخواتي 
أضيف هذا الأمر
 


وايضا
تحميل الملف من هنا




أختي الكريمه جمانه أشكرك على رأيك لكن من الجميل أن تعطينا فكره أنتي ربما تخدمنا ايضا
يعجبني تعليقك ولكن أرجوا أن تفّعلي تعليقك إلى ماهو عملي..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

<<<كأنني أرى الرابط لايعمل إذا
من لديه موقع  لتحميل أو تنزيل الملف الوورد فليعطيني لكي أنزله هنا
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

يتبـ،ع

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده



----------


## أم نور الهدى

بارك الله فيكن وشكر الله لك مجهودك أخيتي "قلبي ممكله وربي يملكه" .. اسمك طويل (ابتسامه) لكن بسم الله ما شاء الله جميل جداا

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

وفيك بارك أختي ام نور الهدى لابأس أكتبي الأختصار ق.م .ر.ي..أبتسامه

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده



----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده



----------


## ايمان ج

السلام عليكم 
جزاكِ الله كل خير وجهدك طيب لكن الملصق غير واضح ومفهوم

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاكِ الله كل خير وجهدك طيب لكن الملصق غير واضح ومفهوم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولكن هل أقتبستي لي
اي ملصق!!

ولكن ملحوظه:لو نقرتي على الشريط الذي موجود على الصورة في الأعلى سوف يكبر لكي الصوره بإذن الله

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــة ،،

إليك أكتب..
يا من تمسكت بالعفاف الأصلي..
ويا من اتخذت الغطاء الساتر للوجه، والعباءة الفضفاضة، والقفازات السوداء عفة وتديناً، لا عادات موروثة، أو ابتغاء فتنة أو ريبة.
يا أختنا.. يا شرفنا.. ومستودع أعراضنا.. تمسكي بعفافك.. وحجابك الشرعي في زمن الغربة، ولا يثنيك شدة الابتلاء وكثرة الفتن عن السير في ركاب العفة.
لا يضعفك كثرة ما ترين من اللاهثات وراء الساقطات؛ فأنت أغلى وأعلى..
لست معقدة؛ لست متخلفة؛ لست رخيصة.
فكم من عفيف يطمع بك زوجة؛ يثق بك حين خروجه، ويستودعك أغلى ما يملك.
وكم من مستهتر .. لا ينظر إلى تلك الساقطة سوى أنها ( لعبة إلى أجل..).
يا ثروتنا الغالية.. يا مستودع العفة.. يا نادرة في زمن الضياع.. يا عنوان العفاف..
لا تستوحشي الغربة، فغربتك محمودة تزول كلما ازددت بالله أنساً .

وغربة الفساق مذمومة..
فلا تتصوري تلك الساقطة سعييدة، ومن أين تأتيها السعادة وهي تعرف أن أقصى طموح الرجال بها أن تكون (عشيقة !!) ؛ فأي اضطراب نفسي تعيشه تلك؟!
أيتها العفيفة..
يجب ألا يُفتح قلب الفتاة لأحد من الناس قبل أن يُفتح لزوجها، حتى تستطيع أن تعيش معه سعيدة هانئة، لا تنغصها ذكرى الماضي، ولا تختلط في مخيلتها الصور والألوان، وقلّما ابتدأت الفتاة حياتها بغرام ثم تستطيع أن تتمتع بعد ذلك بحب شريف.



احذري من داعيات السوء اللاتي فقدن أعز ما تملكه كل امرأة، وتذكري قول عثمان رضي الله عنه: "ودّت الزانية لو أن النساء كلهن زواني..".
فهن يحسدنك أيتها العفيفة.. فلا تسلمي زمام أمرك لهن.
أيتها العفيفة.. انتبهي..
لا يؤتى دينك.. أهلك.. مجتمعك.. من جهتك..
احفظي نفسك لا تضيعيها..


حجابك.. عفافك.. هو كنزك الغالي.. فلا تفرطي به.
معاول الهدم كثيرة؛ تحاصرك من كل جانب؛ فانتبهي وتيقظي.
احذري..
لا يقتلنا دعاة الفجور من خلالك؛ لا يطعنوننا طعنة الغدر عن طريقك. انتبهي أن تضيعي؛ فبضياعك تضيع أمة..!!
للفضيلة الشيخ سالم العجمي0

----------


## أم متاب

بارك الله فيك اختي هي خطوة ناجحة باذن الله ولاتتوقفي عن ذلك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة حتي تنالي بغيتك من التغير الي الخير وعضديه بالدعاء اللحوح ان يهدي كل بنات ونساء الامة الاسلامية الي الحق والصواب فحولهن فتن تهز الراسيات والقابض فيه علي دينه كالقابض علي الجمر

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أرنو إلى تلك الأميرة .. و هي ترفلُ في ثيابِها الفخمة 

يمتلئ قلبي بتقديرِهَا و إجْلالِهَا بينما أتأملُ شموخ َ ملابِسِهَا 

تجرّ ثوبَ التـُقى فكأني بهِ أبهيَ من ثوبِ العَرُوس 

يتلألأ على رأسِهَا عزُّهَا و شمُوخُهَا .. و إيمانُهَا كألفِ ماسةٍ في أنفس ِ التيجانِ 


الأميرة .. ترتدي ثوب َ الأميراتِ

و الجمانة .. تسكن ُ أنفس َ المحاراتِ

إنها رَيحانُة الإسلامِ .. درّة القلبِ وقرّة العينِ .. 

ينظرُ الحاقدونَ إليها .. فترتطمُ أعينُهُمُ العَوْرَاءُ عن الحقيقةِ بسوَادِهَا فيقلّبُونَ الشفاهَ و الكُفوفَ يتحسّرُونَ على حالِهَا في اسْتِنكار ٍ..

و لا يفعلونَ ذلكَ أو يَسْتَنْكِرُونَ عندما يُصَمِّمُ أحدُ خفافِيشِ الخرائِبِ بعض الخِرَقِ يُلفِقُهَا لتكونَ ثوباً ويُطْلِقـُهُ موضة ُ العامِ أو الموسمِ .. !!


لا يفعلونَ ذلكَ أيضاً عندما يُتوّجونَ ( الأسودَ ) ملكاً للألوانِ .. بل أفخم ُ الألوانِ و أكثرُهَا أناقة ً و سِحْرَاً .. !

أما عندما يَروّنَهُ على الأميرةِ ..فإنهم يهْتِفونَ : 

- ما هذا الكْبتُ و التخلْفُ ؟ لما تحْصُرونَهَا في هذا اللونِ الكئيب ؟ ؟ 


اللونُ الكئيب .. !!!


ألم يَكُن هذا اللونُ الكئيبُ مَلِكَ الموضة ِ و سيّدُ الألوانِ .. و الاختيارُ الرئيسِيّ و الموّفقُ للسهراتِ .. !!!

!! !! !! !!


و عندما ظهرتْ موضة ُ الجُوَالِ ـ الثوبُ ذو القطعةِ الواحدة ، يُصبُّ على الجسدِ كجوال ٍ بفتحاتٍ للرأس ِ و الذراعينِ ـ انبهرتْ بهِ النساءُ فقط لأنه جاءَ من خفافيشِ الخرائبِ و لو كانَ ذلكَ الثوبُ ثوباً إسلامياً .. أقول ُ لو كانَ .. لقُوبِلَ بعاصفةِ ردٍ و رفض ٍعاتية ٍعندَنا قبْلَهُم !! 


يا للعجب !!


إنّ عباءة َ الأميراتِ و محارةَ الجُمانِ و حامية َالجواهرِ التي يَصِفُهَا الحمقىَ و الأدعياءُ بالخيمةِ المُهْتَرِئَة .. إنما هي ثوبُ الأميراتِ و لا يجوزُ أنْ تـُقارنَ بحالٍ من الأحوالِ بتلكَ الخِرَقِ المُلفقة التي يسمُونهَا تصْمِيمَات ..


هل يُقارن ُ ثوب ُ الأميراتِ .. بخِرَق ٍ بالية ... !!

تلكَ العباءة ُ الفخْمة ُالشامخة ُ الفِضْفَاضَة ُ السابغة ُ أبهىَ مِنْ ألفِ ألفِ ثوب ٍ و عباءة ٍ .. ترفلُ فيها اللؤلؤة ُ و الجوهرة ُ الكريمة ُ و الأميرة ُ الأصيلة ُ في شموخ ٍ و اعتزاز ٍ و تحضّرٍ .. 

تُدَحْرِجُ نحوهَا تلكَ المسكينة ُ التي تتعثرُ في مَشيتِهَا ببنْطَالها الضيّق الذي يكادُ يتفتّقُ عليها و ذلكَ القميصُ ينحسرُ عَنْ خَصْرِهَا فتجذبهُ تارة ً ببقية ٍ مِن حياء ، ثم تتركُه أخرى عندما يمرُ بخيَالِها هيئة ُ تلكَ المغنيّة ُالساقطة ُ أو الراقِصَة ُ الفاجِرَة ُ و هي تتمايلُ خصيصاً لينْحَسِرَ القماشُ الممزقُ .. أعني الثوبَ .. عن ما تتكلفُ بسَترِه ِ .. !

تُدحِرجُ نحوَ الأميرةِ نظرة ً .. تتبعَهُا أخرى و أخرى ، تتفحصُهَا و تُراقِبُهَا ..
لا ليستْ نظراتٍ مُشفِقـَة .. 
بل نظرة ُ تساؤل ٍ .. و اندهاشٍ .. و إعجاب ٍ .. !


تنظرُ إليها و هي تتساءلُ في تلكِ النظرة ِ عن السببِ في تمسُّكِهَا بعباءتِهَا الفخْمَة رغمَ الحرِّ و رغمَ جو الموضةِ العام بالتخفيفِ .. و التخفيفِ .. إلى حدِّ الاقتصادِ في القماشِ .. !!!

و تندهشُ من تناسق ِ عباءتِهَا و فخامتِهَا و نظافتِهَا و أناقتِهَا رغم أنها سوداء ٌ حالكة ٌ لا تُطلّ منها أيّ لمحةٍ من لون ٍ آخرٍ .. ! 

و تندهشُ أكثرَ حينَ تقتربُ منها تتفرسُ فيها فلا ترىَ شيئاً .. لا عيناً و لا رِمْشَاً و لا أنملة ً .. لا شيءَ يُفصِحُ عن لون ِ بشرتِهَا أو شكلِهَا أو تفاصيلِ جسدِهَا .. لا شيء يُبيّنُ إنْ كانتْ نحيفة ً أو بدينة ً ، و لكنها تشعرُ برقةِ و جمالِ و جاذبيةِ و نعومةِ تلكَ الأميرة .. تشعرُ بأنها معتدلة ُالقوامِ إلى حدّ الكمالِ .. 

فتتساءلُ : .. لماذا ؟ .. و ما السر ُّ ؟ 

و يكتَنِفُهَا شعورٌ عميق ٌ بالضآلةِ جِوارَهَا .. 

وما زالتْ تندهشُ و هي تتشمّمُ النسائمَ القادمة َ من رفرفاتِ عباءتِهَا .. رفرفاتٍ خجلةٍ وقورة ، فلا تجدُ مُسْوّدَةَ عطورٍ كتلكَ التي تُقدمُهَا هي مجاناً لكلِ من يقفُ في مُحيطِهِا .. و ربما أبعدُ .. ! 

لا تجدُ رائحة ً مِنْ أيّ نوع ٍ .. لا رائحة ً عطرية ً و لا رائحة ً كريهة ً ..

بل إنها تندَهِشُ لذلك َ الشّعورُ الذي يَعْترِيهَا و تكادُ أن تـُجْزِمَ معَه ُ أنّ تلكَ الأميرة لها أريج ٌ لا يُشَمّ ، أريجٌ خاصٌ ، لا تدرِي المسكينة ُ أنهُ رِضَا اللهِ عنِ الأميرة .. 


و لذا تختمُ نظراتَهَا بنظرة ِ إعجاب ٍ حقيقةٍ نابعة ٌ مِنْ قلبِهَا .. و مِنْ إحسَاسِهَا الفِطريُّ بأنّ هذا الثوبَ هو كرامةُ الأنثى وشموخهَا و عزتهَا و الفارقُ بينَهَا و بينَ الأَمَةِ و الكافرة ِ .. 


و لسوفَ تظلُ تحتفظ ُ بتلكَ النظراتِ في ذاكرتهَِا لتَصِلَ بها يوماً لقرار ٍ بالترفعِ إلى مرتبةِ الأميراتِ و الملكاتِ فتراهَا العينُ المُحبة ُ ذاتَ يومٍ نديّ ترفلُ في عباءةِ الأميراتِ منشرحة َ الصدرِ قريرة َ العين ِ هانئة َ القلب ِ رافعة ً الرأسَ بكلِّ فخر ٍ و عزّة ٍ.. 

فترىَ مَنْ تُدْحِرِجُ نحوهَا نظرَة ً بينما تجذِبُ تلكَ التنْورَة القصِيرة لتغطِى ساقيهَا ، فتبتسمُ في إشفاق ٍ و تلهجُ بدعوة ٍ مخلصة ٍ من تحتِ الحجاب مُستعيدة ً تلكَ اللحظاتِ التي مرّتْ عليها دونَ ثوبَ الكرامة ِ و العزة ِ و الفخر .. فتحمد الله َ على نعمةِ الهدايةِ و حلاوة ِ الطاعة ِ و عزةِ الحجابِ و ترجُو مِنَ اللهِ أنْ يَمُنَّ على كلّ ِ بناتِ حواءِ الحبيباتِ بما مَنّ عليها .. 

و تسيرُ شامخة ً بحجابِهَا و طاعتِهَا هانئة ً برضا اللهِ عنها وتوفيقهُ إياها مرددةً قولَ التيمورية : 


بيدِ العفافِ أصونُ عِزّ حجابي (^)(^)(^)(^) وبهمّتِي أسمُو على أترابي 
ما ضرّني أدبي و حُسنَ تعلمي (^)(^)(^)(^) إلا بكوني زهرة الألباب 
ما عاقني خَجَلِي عن العليَا ولا (^)(^)(^)(^) سَدْلُ الخمارِ بلمتي ونقابي 


و تعالى ريحانةَ الإسلامِ شذيَ الآفاقِ العطرةِ نُلقِى نظرةً على نموذج ٍ لثوبِ الأميراتِ و الملكاتِ .. 



كما ترينَ يا عظيمةَ الحظِ بهدايةِ الكريمِ لكِ ثوبَ الأميراتِ ، عندما تمدينَ ذراعيكِ كالطائرِ المحلقِ فإنّ العباءة تظهرُ على اتساعِهَا الحقيقي و هذا الاتسَاعُ ريحانَةَ الدارِ يُعطيكِ حريةً أكبر في إرتداءِ ما يحلو لكِ تحتَ العباءة ، كما أنهُ يكفلُ لكِ حريةَ الحركةَ و يجعلكِ ترفلينَ في بهاءٍ و رفعة ٍ.. 

و الأهمُ مِنْ هذا و ذاك أنهُ يحققُ مرادَ الشرعِ مِنْ لباسِكِ الشرعِي و يحققُ لكِ الأسوةَ الطيبةَ بالطيباتِ المخلصاتِ من السابقاتِ نسألُ اللهَ لنا ولكِ صُحْبتُهُنّ في جنائنِ الفردوسِ .. 

وانظرِي دُرّةَ القلبِ عندما تخفضينَ ذراعِيكِ كيفَ يكونُ ثوبُ الأميراتِ .. 





أينَ الخيمةِ التي يدّعُونَها ؟ ! 

و هل ترينَ أنتِ ذلك َ .. !

نعم ترينَ معي أناقة َ ذلكَ الثوب َو بهاؤه و تناسُقه ُ .. 

نعم تندهشينَ معي عندما تسمعينَ تلكَ الأقاويلَ الممجوجة : خياماً عُلِقتْ فوقَ الرقابِ !! 

أيّ خيام ٍ ! 
...يتبـــع

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

و أنتِ لا ترينَ إلا كلّ بهاءٍ و أناقةٍ و عفة ٍ و عزة ٍ و كرامةٍ و شرفٍ و طاعةٍ .. !!
وإننا زهرةَ الرمانِ لو تركنا ثوبَ الأميراتِ و رضيِنَا باللهاثِ خلفَ تُرّهَاتِ الغربِ التي لا تثبت و لا تستقيم على مبدأٍ ، لخسِرنا و خسِرنا كثيراً ..

لا تعترضينَ يا حُلوةَ المعْشَرِ .. و تعالي وانظري معي لتلكَ الصورةِ الساخرةِ ، ودعي فطرَتُكِ النقيةَ تتحررُ مِنْ سجنِهَا و تُجيبَ .. 






لقدْ طُمِسَتْ الصورة الأخيرة - نهاية َالتدرّجِ – لأنها تمثلُ التبرجَ الصّرِيحَ .. 

ألا ترينَ أنّ الغرضَ مِنْ تلكَ الدعاوى و مِنْ تلكَ النداءاتِ واضحةً جلية ً .. !

ألا ترينَ بأنّ البدايةَ كانتْ بإنزالِ العباءةِ الشامخةِ مِنْ الرأسِ إلى الكتفِ .. !

و تركِ القُفّازِ و الجوربِ و إبداءِ الزينةِ .. !

ثم تطوّر لإظهارِ العينين ِ معَ العنايةِ بهما تجميلاً بالمساحيقِ تلطيخاً و تحديداً ، ولم تعُد الريحانةُ في حاجةٍ لرفعِ العباءة - بحجةِ التعثرِ - فقد تمّ تقصِيرُهَا ، و تقصِيرُ البُرقعِ أيضاً .. !!

ثمّ ضاقت ْ العباءة ُ و ضاقتْ حتى صارتْ الريحانةُ فيها كالمخنوقة ُ بل إنّ البعضُ يُشَبّهُهَا بقارورة ِ المياهِ الغازية ، كما اتسعتْ فتحةُ البرقعِ كثيراً - فتحة ُ العينينِ- بينما تمّ تقصيرُه ُ هو أيضاً و بدتْ منهُ أجزاءٌ من العنقِ و الخدّ و النحرِ و تهدلَتْ تلكَ الخصلِ من هنا و هناك .. و ارتفعتِ القامة و تكسرتِ الخطواتِ بسببِ كعبٍ عالٍ يكادُ ينقصفُ تحتَ الوطءِ .. ناشراً الآلام في الغضاريفِ و عظامِ الظهرِ .. 
و لم يتبقَ إلا نهايةَ التدرُجِ بالتبرجِ و السفورِ التاّمَينِ .. و لا حولَ و لا قوة َ إلا باللهِ .. 





لذا استمهِلُكِ حبيبتي في الله ِ أنْ نقِفَ وقفةً مع َ شروطِ الحجابِ الشرعيةِ و لنزِنَ عليها حجَابُنَا فإنْ طابَقَ الشُرُوطَ فللهِ الحمدُ مِنْ قبلُ ومنْ بَعْدُ ؛ وإنْ لم فالمبادرَة ُ و المُسَارَعَة ُ لتغييرهِِ على الصفةِ التي أُمِرَنَا بها وأعلمُ حرصَكِ يا ابنةَ الإسلامِ على طاعةِ اللهِ و رسولهِ صلواتُ ربي و سلامُهُ عليهِِِ .. 



فتوى رقم ( 21352 ) و تاريخ 9 / 3 / 1421 هـ
في صفة العباءة الشرعية للمرأة 

الحمد لله وحده و الصلاة والسلام على من لا نبيّ بعده .. و بعد :
فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية و الإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة المفتى العام من المستفتي / ....
و المُحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم ( 934 ) و تاريخ 12 / 2 / 1421 هـ . و قد سألَ المُسْتَفْتِي سؤالاً هذا نصّهُ : ( فقد انتشرَ في الآونة الأخيرة عباءة مفصّلة على الجسم و ضيقة و تتكوّن من طبقتين خفيفتين من قماش الكِرِيبْ و لها كُمٌ واسع و بها فصوص و تطريز وهي توضع على الكتف ، فما حكم الشرع في مثل هذه العباءة ؟ أفتونا مأجورين ، ونرغب حفظكم الله بمخاطبة وزراة التجارة لمنعِ هذه العباءة و أمثالها ) . 


و بعدَ دراسةِ اللجنة للاستفتاء أجابت : بأنّ العباءة الشرعية للمرأة هي : 
" الجلباب " هي ما تحقق فيها قصد الشارع من كمال الستر و البعد عن الفتنة ، و بناء على ذلك فلابد لعباءة المرأة أن تتوافر فيها الأوصاف الآتية : 

أولاً : أن تكون سميكة لا تُظهِر ما تحتها ، و لا يكون لها خاصية الالتصاق . 

ثانياً : أن تكون ساترة لجميع الجسم ، واسعة لا تُبدي تقاطيعه . 

ثالثاً : أن تكون مفتوحة من الأمام فقط ، و تكون فتحة الأكمام ضيقة . 

رابعاً : ألا يكون فيها زينة تلفت إليها الأنظار ، و عليه فلابد أن تخلو من الرسوم و الزخارف و الكتابات و العلامات .

خامساً : ألا تكون مشابهة للباسِ الكافرات أو الرجال .

سادساً : أن توضع العباءة على هامة الرأس ابتداء .

و على ما تقدم فإن العباءة المذكورة في السؤال ليست عباءة شرعية للمرأة فلا يجوز لبسها لعدم توافر الشروط الواجبة فيها و لا لبس غيرها من العباءات التي لم تتوافر فيها الشروط الواجبة ، و لا يجوز كذلك استيرادها و لا تصنيعها و لا بيعها و ترويجها بين المسلمين لأن ذلك من التعاون على الإثم و العدوان و الله جل و علا يقول : { وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ } (2 ) المائدة 


و اللجنة إذ تبين ذلك فإنها توصي نساء المؤمنين بتقوى الله تعالى و التزام الستر الكامل للجسم بالجلباب و الخمار عن الرجال الأجانب طاعة ً للهِ تعالى و لرسوله – صلى الله عليه و سلم – و بُعداً عن أسباب الفتنة و الافتنان . و باللهِ التوفيق .
و صلى اللهُ على نبينا محمد و آله و صحبه و سلم .. 

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية و الإفتاء 
الرئيس 
عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد آل الشيخ 
عضو 
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الغديان 
عضو 
بكر بن عبد الله أبو زيد 
عضو 
صالح بن فوزان الفوزان 





و تعالي وانظري درّة القلبِ إلى صورةِ العباءةِ الأَصِيلَةِ و إلى صورةِ تلكَ العباءة ِ المُسْتَحْدَثة ِ و التي كانتْ الفتوىَ عليهَا .. 




فعباءةُ الأميراتِ تجتمعُ فيها كلّ الشروطِ المذكورةِ بالفتوىَ بالإضافةِ لشرْطِينِ آخَرَين ِ و هما 

ـ ألا يكون َ مُبخراً أو مُطيباً .

ـ ألا يُقصدَ بهِ الشُهرة . 

و عباءة ُ الكتفِ المخصّرة ِ تُخالفُ كلّ الشروطِ تقريباً .. 

- عباءةُ الأميراتِ سميكةٌ لا تُظْهِرُ ما تحتَهَا و لا تلتصقُ لسُمكِهَا و لنوعية ِ الأقمشة ِ الأصيلةِ التي تُصَنّعُ منها .. 

بينما العباءةِ الأخرىَ شفافة ٌ غالباً أو مُخرّقة ٌ أو مُقطّعة ٌ لتُظهِرَ ما تحتها بل لتُظهِرَ البشرةَ ذاتها ، كما أنها تلتصقُ بالجسمِ لضيقِهَا و لنوعيّةِ الأقمشةِ الخفيفةِ التي تُصنعُ منها .. 

- و عباءةُ الأميراتِ ساترةٌ لجميعِ الجسمِ واسعة ٌ ( انظري لاتسَاعِهَا الرائعِ في الصورةِ ) لا تُبدِي تقاطيعَ الجسمِ أو تحدّدُه ُ .. 

بينما العباءةُ الأخرى ( لو صحّ إطلاقُ كلمةِ العباءةِ عليها ! ) لا تسترُ جميعَ الجسمِ فهي تكشفُ الرقبةَ و النحرَ بل و الصدرَ و تُظهِرُ القدمينِ لقِصَرِهَا و تُظهِرُ اليدينِ بل و السّاعِدَينِ ، و معَ إضافةِ التَخْرِيمِ و التَقْطِيعِ صارَ ما يَظهَرُ أكثرَ و أكثرَ .. !
كما أنها ضيقةٌ للغايةِ تزيدُ ضيقاً كلّ يومٍ و قد قرأتُ أنها باتتْ تُضيّقُ في مناطقَ معينةً مِنَ الجسمِ و لا حَوْلَ و لا قُوْة َ إلا باللهِ .. 

- عباءةُ الأميراتِ مفتوحةٌ من الأمامِ فقط و هي الفتحةُ التي تدخلُ منها الرأسَ 

كما أنّ فتحةَ الأكمامِ ضيقة ٌ كما ترينَ فلا تسمحُ للعباءةِ بالانحسار ِ إنْ انحسرتْ لأبعدَ مِنَ الكفِّ .. 

أما العباءةُ الأخرى فإنها مفتوحةٌ تماماً  بل وقد تفتحُ من الجانبينِ كما أنّ فتحةَ الأكمام ِ واسعة ٌ للغايةِ تنحسرُ دوماً لتُظهِرَ السّاعدينِ بل قد تَصِلُ إلى المرفقينِ و العَضُد .. ! 

و أما ظهورُ الأكمامِ المنْفَصِلة الضيقة مِنَ القماشِ المُسَمّىَ بالاسْتِرِتْشِ التي تلبَسُهَا صاحِبةُ العباءةِ حتى إذا ما انحسَرَ الكُمّ ظهَرَ ذلكَ الكُمّ الذي ترتديهِ ملتصقاً باليدِ مُجَسِمَاً لها .. !
و لا أدري ما فائدتهُ و كانَ مِنْ بابِ أوْلَىَ تضييق ُ فتحاتِ الأكمَام ِ !! 

..يتبــــــــــع

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

- و عباءةُ الأميراتِ لا توجدُ فيها زينة ٌ تلفِتُ الأنظارَ إليها لا رسومَ أو زَخارِفَ أو تطرِيزَ أو 
قيِطانَ أو علاماتٍ أو كتابات ... 

بينما العباءةُ الأخرى فيها زينة ٌ تلفِتُ إليهَا الأنظارَ بل إنّ هذا هو الهدفُ الأساسي لمِنْ صَمّمُوهَا 

كما أنها مليئةٌ بالرسومِ و الزخارفِ و الكتاباتِ و العلاماتِ و التطريز و الزيناتِ المختلفة ..




- و عباءةُ الأميراتِ لا تُشبهُ لباسَ الكافراتِ في شيءٍ و لا تُشبهُ لباسَ الرجالِ كذلكَ .. 

بينما العباءةُ الأخرى تُشبهُ ثوب َ الرجلِ من ناحيةِ الحياكةِ و التَصْمِيمِ ، بل إنّ التصميمَ العامَ لتلكَ العباءةِ بكمِهَا الواسعِ وضيقِهَا في المناطقِ العُليَا و اتسْاعِهَا ( إنْ اتسَعَتْ ) مِنَ الأسفلِ يُشبهُ ثوبَ الرجلِ في بعضِ الأقطارِ العربيةِ كبلادِ المغربِ و ريفِ و صعيدِ مِصْر .. !
و العباءةُ أصلاً مُسْتَحْدَثة ً مِنْ قِبلِ الكافراتِ ( ألم تُسَمّىَ بالعباءةِ البَاريِسِيّة أو الفرنسِيّة من قبل ) ! 

- و عباءةُ الأميراتِ توضعُ على هامةِ الرأسِ ابتداءً و تنسَدلُ من الرأسِ لتغطي جميع َالبدنِ .. 

أما العباءةُ الأخرى فإنها توضعُ على الكتفِ بعيدةً تماماً عن الرأسِ و الرقبةِ و النحرِ ..

- و صاحبة ُ العباءةُ الأصيلةُ تحرصُ كما تحرصُ على طاعةِ ربهَا في عباءتِهَا الفضفاضة ِ السابغةِ على عدمِ التعطرِّ أو التَبَخّرِ قبلَ الخروجِ .. 

على عكس ما تدعو و تشجعُ عليهِ العباءةُ المخصّرةُ .. !

- عباءةِ الأميراتِ ليستَ بلباسِ شُهْرَةٍ و لا تقصدُ صاحبَتُهَا الشّهْرَة ُ بارتِدَائِهَا .. 

بينما العباءةُ الأخرى تدعو لذلكَ بجلاءٍ .. 




إذن لا يَتحققّ كما رأيتِ طيبةَ القلبِ أيّ شرطٍ من الشروطِ الشرعية في هذهِ العباءة .. فبادري يا حريصة للحصولِ على عباءةٍ توافقُ الشروطَ الشرعية لتحققي فيها المُرادَ الشرعي و تنالي رضا الله ِ تعالى .. 

و لا تكوني يا ذكية أداة ً في يدِ أعداءِ الإسلامِ يَسْتَخْدِمُونَ  كِ لفتنةِ الرجالِ و شبابِ الأمة 
أفلا ترينَ أنكِ يا غالية إذا كنتُ خارجةً مع زوجكِ و مرّت عليكُمَا مسكينةٌ ممن يرتدينَ تلك َ العباءةِ المتبرجةِ و تبدو عينَاهَا بل نِصْفُ وجهِهَا بالمسَاحِيقِ المختلفةِ الألوانِ و تَظهَرُ يداهَا الغارِقَة ُ بالحُلِيّ و الحناءِ و غيرِ ذلكَ و تبدو قدمَيّهَا و ساقيّهَا و ما ترتديهِ تحتَ تلكَ العباءةِ ( إنْ كانَ هناكَ ما ترْتَدِيهِ و الله ُ المسْتَعانُ ) خصيصاً ليظهرَ ، و هي تتكسرُ في مَشْيَتِهَا أو تَتَلفّتُ كثيراً ( و الحقُ أنّ العباءة لها عظيمُ التأثيرِ في تلكم المشيّة بالإضافةِ للحذاءِ ذو الكعبِ العَالي ) فهي لم تخرجْ من بيتِهَا إلا لكي تَلفِتَ الأنْظَارَ و تجذبَ الانتباه َ ..  
و لو حانتْ منكِ التفاتة ٌ يا غالية - حتماً ستحينُ منكِ - لزوجكِ فوجدتهِ يُتابِعُهَا بِبَصَرِهِِِ أو انتَبَه َ إليها و لو للحظةٍ .. عندها خبريني يا حبيبة عن شعوركِ ، و عن رَدّةِ فعلِكِ ! 
هل ستكُونِين َ فرحةً بدلالِ تلكَ الفتاةِ و مقدِرَتِهَا على جَذْبِ الانتباهِ !  
أم ستثورينَ على زوجكِ و تتمنينَ لو لم تخرجينَ أو أنهُ لا يخرجَ ليرى مِثْلَ هذهِ و غيرِهَا .. !  
و ستثورين َ على تلكَ الفتاة ِ و تبغضينَ تلكَ العباءةِ و هذا المظهَرُ .. !  

!!!  


أرأيتِ يا مخلصة كيفَ أنّ هذا التبرجَ المُسَمّيَ زُورَاً بالحجابِ أخطرُ على رجالِ و شبابِ المسلمينَ من التبرجِ السافرِ ..  
إنّ ذلكَ البرقعَ الخبيثَ الذي يُظهرُ أكثرَ مما يسترُ أداةً مُحنّكة ً لإغواءِ الشبابِ ..  
ألا ترينَ معي يا عظيمةَ الحظِ بإسلامكِ أنّ ذلكَ البرقعَ الذي يُظهرُ العينينِ بل و حتى الحاجبينِ و الذيّنِ قد تمّ نمصُهُمَا و ترقيقُهُمَا و دخلتْ بهما صاحبتهُمَا في دائرةِ اللعنِ و العياذُ باللهِ تحرصُ صاحبَتُهُ على تزيينِ تلكَ المنطقةِ بالنمصِ و تكحيلِ العينينِ و توسيعُهُمَا و تظلِيلُهُمَا بالمساحيقِ المختلفةِ و تثقيلِ الأهدابِ .. فتبدو صاحبةَ النقابِ للناظرِ أو الناظرةِ إليها فائقةُ الجمالِ .. 
و تتطلعينَ يا ابنةَ حواءِ لتلكَ المقلِ حَيْرَىَ مُجْزِمَةً أنّ تحتَ هذا البُرقعَ جمالاً لم ترهُ عينُكِ مِنْ قبل ، فإذا ما رفعتْ صاحبتهُ النقابَ عن وجهِهَا صُدِمْتِ و تهاوَتْ إلى أرضِ الواقعِ كلّ الصورِ الخياليةِ الفائقة ِ الجمالِ التي رسمتِهَا في مخيلتكِ متحطمةً متناثرة ً..  
إذ تجدينَ وجهاً عادياً ربما يكون ُ فيهِ أقلُ لمحةٍ من لمحاتِ الجمالِ ..  
ذلكَ أنّ صاحبتَهُ - هدانا الله و إياها - تحرصُ كل الحرصِ على ما يبدو للأنظارِ فتُزيّنُه ُ و يُزيّنهُ الشيطانُ و يُزيّنـُهَا في عينِ كلّ مَنْ يراها ، فتصيرَ ألعوبة ً في يدهِ و في يدِ أعداءِ الإسلامِ تُحققُ أغراضَهُمُ و أهدافَهُمُ بكلّ أمانة ٍ و إخلاصٍ و هي بهذا كلهُ غير عالمةٍ ..  
بل إنّ هذا النقابُ و هذه العباءةُ تدفعُ الفتاة َ دفعاً للوقوعِ في المعاصِي و الفتنِ .. ! 
إنهما يُحفزَانِهَا على الخروجِ دونَ داعٍ و التَهَتّكِ في الأسواقِ و ممازحةِ البائعينَ و السعي لمعاكسةِ و ملاحقة ِ الرعاعِ لها و استقبالِ المعاكساتِ الهاتفيةِ بل و ربما الخروجِ لمقابلةِ الذئابِ .. 
و الجلوسِ بالمطاعمِ والأكلِ في الشوارعِ و الذهابِ للكوافيرات و محلاتِ التجميلِ و كشفِ جسدِهاَ و عورَتِهَا عندهم .. و ما خَفِيَ كانَ أعَظَمَ و أمَرّ ..  
و لذلكَ لا يكونُ المرءُ مُبالِغاً عندما يقولُ بأنّ أغلبَ حالاتِ هتكِ العِرْضِ و الاخْتِطَافِ و التَحَرّشِ ... كانتْ لفتياتٍ يرتدينَ تلكَ العباءة و هذا النقاب .. !  
و لا حولَ و لا قوة َ إلا بالله ِ 
من أختكم:ام عمار السلفيه<<ناقله عنها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> لا تستوحشي الغربة، فغربتك محمودة تزول كلما ازددت بالله أنساً .



اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك

----------


## أم أروى المكية

الفرق بين المتحجبة والمتبرجة 
http://majles.alukah.net/t98191/

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*حكم لبس العباءات المزخرفة وذوات الأكمام الواسعة*

*السؤال : 
طرأ تغير كبير على صفة وهيئة الحجاب، بدأت بعض العبايات المزخرفة والمزينة  تنتشر بشكل كبير! وهي تشبه الفساتين إلى حد كبير، أيضاً من صفات بعض هذه  العباءات بالإضافة إلى الزينة أنها أصبحت تعرض أجزاء من جسد المرأة! أصبحت  الأكمام واسعة جداً بحيث ينكشف الذراع إلى ما فوق المرفقين أحياناً!  والنقاب أصبح واسع جداً! نسأل الله أن يصلح حالنا وحال المسلمين أجمعين،  ماهو توجيهكم وكيف نتعامل مع هذه الحالة ونحصن أنفسنا وبيوتنا منها،  ومالحكم الشرعي فيها؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً*

الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا:
الواجب على المرأة ستر بدنها عن الرجال الأجانب، ويدخل في ذلك وجهها  وكفاها، لقوله تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأَزْوَاجِكَ  وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ  جَلابِيبِهِنَّ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يُعْرَفْنَ فَلا يُؤْذَيْنَ وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً ) الأحزاب / 59

 قال القرطبي رحمه الله : 
" لما كانت عادة العربيات التبذل ، وكن يكشفن  وجوههن كما يفعل الإماء ، وكان ذلك داعية إلى نظر الرجال إليهن ، وتشعب  الفكرة فيهن ، أمر الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يأمرهن بإرخاء  الجلابيب عليهن إذا أردن الخروج إلى حوائجهن ، وكن يتبرزن في الصحراء قبل  أن تتخذ الكُنُف فيقع الفرق بينهن وبين الإماء ، فتُعرف الحرائر بسترهن ،  فيكف عن معارضتهن من كان عزبا أو شابا . وكانت المرأة من نساء المؤمنين قبل  نزول هذه الآية تتبرز للحاجة فيتعرض لها بعض الفجار يظن أنها أَمَةٌ ،  فتصيح به فيذهب ، فشكوا ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ونزلت الآية  بسبب ذلك. قال معناه الحسن وغيره" انتهى .
وقد سبق في جواب السؤال رقم ( 11774 ) بيان حكم تغطية المرأة وجهها بالأدلة التفصيلية.

ثانيا:
ستر المرأة بدنها عن الأجانب لا يتحقق بما ذكرت من العباءات المزخرفة  والمزينة، أو ذات الأكمام الواسعة التي ينكشف منها اليدان فضلا عن  الذراعين، وإنما لحجاب المرأة ولباسها شروط دلت عليها النصوص الشرعية، وهذه  الشروط باختصار هي :
1- أن يكون الحجاب ساترا لجميع البدن.
2-  أن يكون ثخينا لا يشفّ عما تحته.
3-  أن يكون فضفاضا غير ضيّق.
4-  أن لا يكون مزينا يستدعي أنظار الرجال.
5-  أن لا يكون مطيّبا.
6-  أن لا يكون لباس شهرة.
7-  أن لا يُشبه لباس الرجال.
8-  أن لا يشبه لباس الكافرات.
9-  أن لا يكون فيه تصاليب ولا تصاوير لذوات الأرواح.
وانظر بيان هذه الشروط وأدلتها في جواب السؤال رقم (6991) .

 فإذا كانت العباءة مزخرفة مزينة تلتف أنظار الرجال، لم يجز للمرأة  الخروج بها أمام الأجانب، لأنها لا تمنع الافتتان بالمرأة بل تزيد  الفتنة بها. وإذا كانت المرأة ممنوعة من الضرب برجلها حتى لا تعلم زينتها  الخفية كالخلخال، فكيف بإظهار الزينة ابتداء؟!
  سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
 " عن حكم لبس العباءة المطرزة أو  الطرحة المطرزة وطريقته بأن تضع المرأة العباءة على الكتف ثم تلف الطرحة  على رأسها ثم تغطي وجهها مع العلم أن هذه الطرحة ظاهرة للعيان ولم تخف تحت  العباءة؟
فأجاب بقوله: لا شك أن اللباس المذكور من التبرج بالزينة، وقد قال الله  تعالى لنساء النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (وَقَرْنَ فِي  بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى). وقال  عز وجل: (وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ  زِينَتِهِنَّ). فإذا كان الله عز وجل نهى نساء النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يتبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى، ونهى نساء المؤمنين أن  يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن ، دل ذلك على أن كل ما يكون من  الزينة : فإنه لا يجوز إظهاره ولا إبداؤه، لأنه من التبرج بالزينة، وليعلم  أنه كلما كان لباس المرأة أبعد عن الفتنة ، فإنه أفضل وأطيب للمرأة ، وأدعى  إلى خشيتها لله سبحانه وتعالى والتعلق به" انتهى من مجموع فتاوى ابن  عثيمين (12/ 283).

 وأقبح من ذلك العباءة ذات الأكمام الواسعة، التي تعرّض المرأة لكشف  يديها وذراعيها، فعلى المرأة التي تخاف الله تعالى وتتقيه وتعلم أهمية  الحجاب والستر ألا تلبسها .
  سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:
 " عن حكم لبس العباءة الفرنسية وهي  عباءة تتميز بالأكمام الواسعة جداً حيث إن المرأة عندما تلبسها وترفع يدها  يظهر الذراع، وليس هذا فقط، بل إن هذه العباءة بها العديد من التطريز  والفصوص وقطع من الجلد الأسود، فما حكم لبس هذه العباءة؟
فأجاب بقوله: لبس العباءة المطرزة يعتبر من التبرج بالزينة والمرأة  منهية عن ذلك كما قال الله تعالى: (وَالْقَوَاعِدُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ  اللَّاتِي لا يَرْجُونَ نِكَاحاً فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِنَّ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ  يَضَعْنَ ثِيَابَهُنَّ غَيْرَ مُتَبَرِّجَاتٍ بِزِينَةٍ). فإذا كان هذا في  القواعد ، وهن العجائز ، فكيف بالشابات ؟!
ولا فرق في هذا بين العباءة الفرنسية الظاهرة ، وبين اللباس الذي تحتها ، إذا كانت تتعمد خروجه من تحت العباءة .
فعلى من كانت تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن تتجنب كل أسباب الفتنة في  اللباس والأطياب ، وهيئة المِشْيَة ، ومحادثة الرجال ، وغير ذلك" انتهى من  مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين (12/ 283).
  نسأل الله أن يصلح نساء المسلمين.

 https://islamqa.info/ar/260097

----------


## أم يعقوب

اللهمَّ استرْنا في الدارينِ واحفظْنا وجميعَ المسلمينَ منَ الفتنِ ما ظهرَ منها وما بطنَ.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> اللهمَّ استرْنا في الدارينِ واحفظْنا وجميعَ المسلمينَ منَ الفتنِ ما ظهرَ منها وما بطنَ.


آمين

----------

